# This is NOT a Pre-April Fools Joke...



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 31, 2008)

...Although, I wish it were!!!

Let me compose myself here...

Ladies...I have the unfortunate duty in informing you all of the SAD, SAD news that our Man...is being _SNATCHED_ out of our hands and being taken off the singles market...as we speak!!!

Yes...It was announced today that *Andy Roddick*...and...and a certain, _so called model,_ (named after a horse, according to sources 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) have announced...their...ENGAGEMENT!!! 
(Sobbing Hysterically!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know...I know...we'll get through this together. One day...at a time!

But first...I would like...all parties who are even, _remotely, _responsible for allowing this to happen to come forward and explain to us all why they had _fallen down on the job...._of landing Andrew as their Husband!!! _I am very disappointed in you all! It saddens me to call you my Sisters!!!_

I mean...where's the Humanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WHY LORD? WHY? WHY HERRRRRRRRRRRR? Oh damn You "Law Of Chaos" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn you to hell!

_Sorry...I'll Be O.K. (breath)_

The ARNLS (Andy Roddick No Longer Single) Emergency Support Group will be meeting here 3 times a week for your convenience.

Do not send cards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do light a candle and pray to your Gods..._if there even is a God in this world_...that this will be a fleeting affair and that - all will return to normal again.

Don't shoot the messenger! I will be in mourning and wearing black for the next year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yours,
TamEva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just look at him...


----------



## nunu (Mar 31, 2008)

he is so hot!


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Mar 31, 2008)

I think that is by far the best post I have ever seen in my entire life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who is he engaged to anyway?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelique☆* 

 
_I think that is by far the best post I have ever seen in my entire life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who is he engaged to anyway?_

 
I dare not speak or write her name...but let's just say in Pig Latin: *Rooklyn-bay Ecker-day* !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To quote Rita Hayworth from the movie Gilda - "Disaster to the wench!"


----------



## juicygirl (Mar 31, 2008)

*im happy for him but he is sooo hot&&this saddens me because i looooves him so much. sigh. count me in for the meetings.*


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 31, 2008)

awesome post...


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 1, 2008)

That was so funny!  I almost fell of my chair laughing!!!


----------



## mreichert (Apr 1, 2008)

That was the funniest post ever- I'm still laughing! 


He is such a hottie....


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 1, 2008)

he is engaged to model Brooklyn Decker.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 1, 2008)

hahah how sad. He is very attractive.


----------



## krt (Apr 4, 2008)

Um....sorry....I don't pay that much attention to celebrities...but, whats wrong with her? Ive never even heard of her?


----------

